# Pierco ? Plasticell ??



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Pierco ? Plasticell ?? Is there a difference in these two ? or how about Dadants EZ Frame?

I'm not sure who makes PlastiCell, but I always assumed it was Dadant. Dadant sells it and so does Brushy Mt. It's hard to tell it from RiteCell which Mann Lake sells. All of these are sheets that go in a standard wood frame (with divided top and bottom). Pierco makes several products. There are one piece frames in medium and deep and plastic sheets in medium and deep. Part of the appeal of Peirco is that one piece plastic frame and foundation that does not require any assembling or wiring etc. I've never actually seen Dadant's EZ frame but it looks like it's just like the Pierco.

>Also can anyone tell me a way to get the wax back on these.

I would try dipping myself.

>I've thought of dipping,brushing,rolling, and maybe spraying with a compressed paint sprayer. Any Ideas ?? Thanks!!

They are sprayed on at the factory, but how would you keep the wax from cooling off and clogging up the sprayer? You could brush it I suppose.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Just rub a block of wax against the frames. Thats all you have to do to attract the bees to the foundation. My supplier has come out with a slightly deeper celled foundation. Acceptance is leaps and bounds over the shorter celled foundation. They are not wax dipped either. Going to try it for myself next season.

Ian


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I know a large beekeeper 1400+ hives that buys it without wax and his kids apply a coat to them. He takes a block and melts it in a large electric skillet. they then take a foam paint brush "the kind you use for trim" and dip and brush one side then the other. He said it is quick and easy and he knows the wax is clean and free of disease.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I paint it on with a foam brush as well. It's quick any easy and it goes on thicker than the what the manufacturer sprays on. I find they draw out frames with a thicker coating faster.

-Tim


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

They will draw unwaxed plastic but usually not as readily as waxed. I always buy unwaxed if given the opportunity.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

"My supplier has come out with a slightly deeper celled foundation. Acceptance is leaps and bounds over the shorter celled foundation. They are not wax dipped either. Going to try it for myself next season."

Ian,

Who is the supplier and what is the name of this product? thanks, cj


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

"how about Dadants EZ Frame?"

I have tried both Pierco and EZ frame - I have much better luck with the Pierco. The acceptance rate with the EZ frames was less than 50%, with odd combs being drawn away from the frame rather than on them. I don't know why, as when I was using them I wasn't measuring cell sizes (hadn't heard of "small cell" at that point), so don't know if it was due to my bees, cell size, design, etc.

I have not tried Plasticell, but have tried medium Ritecell, and the bees seemed to like them. I tried 10 supers of the Ritecell last year, and all were drawn out beautifully.

My best luck with Pierco was with the medium one piece frames, beautiful combs drawn on these as well. With the deep one piece Pierco, I had some frames that had comb drawn away from the frame rather than on it, but not too many. Michael may have a theory on this as he has pointed out that the medium and deep Pierco are different cell sizes.

I have not tried any of these foundations unwaxed, so don't have any experience in that regard.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## porlauren (Mar 20, 2012)

Which supplier for the deeper plastic foundation?


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, let us into this secret! Or is it so so secret that you can't tell us.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Mann Lakes RiteCell is much thicker/stouter than any other plastic foundation I've come across.
I will not use EZ frames or Peirco's similar product in the brood nest. Most EZ frames, as with Peirco one-peice, has warped comb foundation, and this compromises the quality of the hive. One side of the comb will be too deep-celled, and the other side too shallow-celled.
Melt some wax in a can, and brush it over the foundation with a cheap paintbrush. This works well for me.
I encourage the use of plastic foundation. Please do yourself a favour and buy it beeswax coated. It's alot less hassle.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Im just west of you, I use Pierco they are drawing it out right out of the box with no extra wax applied now with no problems. I did add extra wax to a few cases with a brush and cheap crock pot. I think it helps to add wax if very little is comming in. 
I have the odd plastic mannlake and Dadant frame and I do not care for them.
To be honest I haven't given them a fair shake. Wood and fondation is a different story... Pretty sure I hate it.
I'm not an experienced beekeeper so for what it's worth.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Dadants ez frames exclusively. They are great once they are drawn out. It helps to put an extra coat of wax on them but that is too labor intensive and I gave it up. I like them because you never have on come apart. Just a lot easier. 

psisk


----------



## conifer (May 5, 2011)

We started using langs at home this year (we have KTBHs and used langs at work) and got a good deal by buying unused Pierco plastic frames and Pierco foundation for wood frames from a friend. We installed 20 packages onto the bare, unwaxed foundation and have had good results with comb building in all the hives. All we did was spray sugar syrup onto all the frames before installing the bees, and then fed 1:1 sugar syrup (2 to 3 gallons total for each colony).

The only exception was the first round of drone comb. They started building the drone comb off the foundation, but a fair number of the colonies are now building drone comb on the foundation.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone notice how long ago the op started this thread?
I hope he figured it out!


----------

